# PART D 2020 BETTER CHECK



## spot (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like I need to change plans, Humana drug prices at Walmart raising / mailorder also. Just a heads up. Go to Medicare Site and check just in case.


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 20, 2019)

Or better yet, contact an independent insurance agent who represents multiple companies.

If you like Walmart there is another company that can fill most generics there for zero copay with low premiums.

Your experience is EXACTLY why I suggest finding an agent that can help you, both with the drug plan and supplement.  Since there is no cost to use a professional, why would anyone do it alone?  The commission agents receive are from the insurance company and doesn't affect your cost.  I feel I earn every penny I'm paid.  And that's why my clients rarely go to another agent.

Rick


----------



## terry123 (Oct 20, 2019)

Checked with Humana and the meds I am taking remain the same. Ordered the book to make sure. Also ordered the provider book.  Going to check for other Medicare advantage PPO plans to check out as the dental is not as good as last years. Will only go with PPO plans. Would never consider HMO plans and have to deal with referrals, etc.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 20, 2019)

>>Would never consider HMO plans and have to deal with referrals, etc. >>
Depends on the HMO. Kaiser Permanente Medicare Advantage plans include everything in-house.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 21, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> >>Would never consider HMO plans and have to deal with referrals, etc. >>
> Depends on the HMO. Kaiser Permanente Medicare Advantage plans include everything in-house.



My advantage plan does the same.  Also, most doctors (including specialists) where I live take the plan I have.  I also don't need referrals, but I get in faster to specialists if I have one.  Like when I had my hips replaced, I decided which surgeon and asked my primary to refer me to him, so he did.


----------



## spot (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks for he input. I spoke w/Humana Sat. and told them I thought my mail order had gone up to $400 ? I may have looked at it wrong but now on the Medicare Website is is $112.40 for my meds $13.20 Plan.  Quess i'll change from the $52 plan they auto put my on to the $13 one at this time. Walmart meds $121.96 Annual


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 21, 2019)

spot said:


> Thanks for he input. I spoke w/Humana Sat. and told them I thought my mail order had gone up to $400 ? I may have looked at it wrong but now on the Medicare Website is is $112.40 for my meds $13.20 Plan.  Quess i'll change from the $52 plan they auto put my on to the $13 one at this time. Walmart meds $121.96 Annual



As I already posted, there is another plan that works at Walmart for about the same premium.  Most generics are free.  That would be a savings of over $100.  That's enough for a tank of gas in California.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 22, 2019)

Now that I re-read the thread I realize this isn't about Part D plans but about Medicare Advantage.  Two different animals.

Rick


----------



## spot (Oct 22, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Now that I re-read the thread I realize this isn't about Part D plans but about Medicare Advantage.  Two different animals.
> 
> Rick


No sir, I have Plan G & D / A&B Medicare. I semi-retired then a few months later told I have NHL , spent last year Cemo/scans etc App over $600K my plans covered it all ,still maint infusions every 2 months. It can happen to you. so I just want folks to have coverage. FYI


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 22, 2019)

spot said:


> No sir, I have Plan G & D / A&B Medicare. I semi-retired then a few months later told I have NHL , spent last year Cemo/scans etc App over $600K my plans covered it all ,still maint infusions every 2 months. It can happen to you. so I just want folks to have coverage. FYI



Hope thing continue to improve.

Chemo is covered under Medicare Part B so with that any any supplement the cost should be zero to you. And I certainly agree. Nothing is better than Original Medicare and a supplement. I live in Las Vegas but if I had cancer I'd seek treatment in CA. If I had an HMO that wouldn't happen and a PPO might cost me $10,000 or more for treatment if the providers accepted it. I never have to worry with a supplement.

There are others who love their advantage plan and if so, great. Some offer wonderful benefits and terrific doctors. But you don't have the same choices when you "leave" Medicare.

For all things related to insurance people doing it on their own generally do a poor job.  And frankly most insurance agents don't really know what they are recommending.  It's hard to find a knowledgeable agent that specializes in Medicare but it's worth the effort.  Some of us really put the client first.

Rick


----------



## spot (Oct 22, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Hope thing continue to improve.
> 
> Chemo is covered under Medicare Part B so with that any any supplement the cost should be zero to you. And I certainly agree. Nothing is better than Original Medicare and a supplement. I live in Las Vegas but if I had cancer I'd seek treatment in CA. If I had an HMO that wouldn't happen and a PPO might cost me $10,000 or more for treatment if the providers accepted it. I never have to worry with a supplement.
> 
> ...


I agree Rick. Oh, and I'm fine. Soon will be time to pick my 63 year old wife an ACA plan.


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 22, 2019)

spot said:


> I agree Rick. Oh, and I'm fine. Soon will be time to pick my 63 year old wife an ACA plan.


Good luck with that.  Most people I know can't afford ACA.  Fortunately, Medicare is just around the corner for her.

Rick


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey, GreenSky, a friend of mine wants to change from an Advantage to medicare and a supplement.  Can he do that losing coverage for a pre-existing condition?  Are you licensed in NM?


----------



## GreenSky (Oct 24, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Hey, GreenSky, a friend of mine wants to change from an Advantage to medicare and a supplement.  Can he do that losing coverage for a pre-existing condition?  Are you licensed in NM?



I an not licensed in NM but that doesn't mean I don't have rates and information on virtually every company.  

There will be no pre-existing conditions but your friend's health will determine if he can get coverage.

I can send you a private message with my phone number if you'd like.

Rick


----------



## sunnyac (Oct 24, 2019)

My Humana Walmart plan for 2020 was also significantly increasing. I reached out to Rick and he helped me decide which provider and plan would meet my needs cost-effectively.  I'm very happy with the savings I will put back into my purse!

Vera


----------

